# Best AQHA Studs?



## aqha11 (Nov 16, 2015)

What are in your opinion some of the best AQHA hunt seat studs? I love the look of a big hunt seat horse, but a lot of the big names in hunt seat come with a not so great mind. I am looking to find a really great minded hunt seat stud and I just wanted to see what some experiences with certain bloodlines are like. 

I am somewhat inclined to breed a big/TB mare to an all around stud that's offspring has done well in the hunt seat (like Good I Will Be, Hubba Hubba Huntin, etc.) but I want a decent sized hunt seat horse with a good mind. 

Some big hunt seat stallions I like are Its All About Blue, Hot Ones Only, Full Medal Jacket, Iron Enterprise. 

I just wanted to know what hunt seat lines do you think tend to have the best minds? Would my best bet be to breed an all around horse to a big, leggy broodmare or just to breed a broodmare to a big hunt seat stud? Should I steer clear or TB lines all together? 

Also, studs I didn't mention are completely fine I was just naming some names. 

Thank You!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

aqha11 said:


> What are in your opinion some of the best AQHA hunt seat studs? I love the look of a big hunt seat horse, but a lot of the big names in hunt seat come with a not so great mind. I am looking to find a really great minded hunt seat stud and I just wanted to see what some experiences with certain bloodlines are like.
> 
> I am somewhat inclined to breed a big/TB mare to an all around stud that's offspring has done well in the hunt seat (like Good I Will Be, Hubba Hubba Huntin, etc.) but I want a decent sized hunt seat horse with a good mind.
> 
> ...


Well, I ride Appaloosas, but many of the AQHA hunt seat studs have a major influence on App hunt seat horses, as AQHA is an allowable outcross.
While I myself am more into a western pl/all around bred horses, many of my friends ride HUS
You have included blood of major AQHA hunt seat horses, such as Skys Blue Boy, These Irons Are HOt, Invitation Only
I would think, depends on whether you wish to show amateur or open, as sometimes it is okay to sacrifice a little bit of ability, for mind , far as an ammy or youth horse
I like the minds of the Sky`s Blue Boy that I have seen thus far
Since you are , I assume, riding non pro, I would be inclined more to breeding together two hunt seat horses, versus breeding an appendix.
Others might think different

Have you consided some Artfull Move bred stallion 

Of no interest to you, other than that the horse is by Skys Blue Boy, I like the Appaloosa HUS stallion, Spot My Blue BOY


----------



## aqha11 (Nov 16, 2015)

Smilie said:


> Well, I ride Appaloosas, but many of the AQHA hunt seat studs have a major influence on App hunt seat horses, as AQHA is an allowable outcross.
> While I myself am more into a western pl/all around bred horses, many of my friends ride HUS
> You have included blood of major AQHA hunt seat horses, such as Skys Blue Boy, These Irons Are HOt, Invitation Only
> I would think, depends on whether you wish to show amateur or open, as sometimes it is okay to sacrifice a little bit of ability, for mind , far as an ammy or youth horse
> ...


Yes I have had the pleasure of riding a Sky's Blue Boy mare for a while a long time ago and my trainer actually trained his sire (Sky's Blue Walker) So I've heard great things about him. Unfortunately, Sky's Blue Boy has passed away and Gumz Farms released that they are only releasing frozen semen to select mares. 

He would be a top choice on my list, but that is why I listed Its All About Blue because I really like that line. Have you heard anything about those babies?

I also really like These Irons are Hot and he has a big fancy trot but I am not a huge fan of his legs at the canter. He also has a lot or thoroughbred in him so I am not so inclined to an appendix unless absolutely love the line (like Hot Ones Only). Have you heard anything about that line? I know that he is a fairly new stud. 

I have looked at Artful Move offspring like Art I Sweet and Allocate Your Assets but I actually have heard that the whole "Art" line tends to not be great minded. Please tell me if that's not the case for you!

My horse right now is a Natural Iron and he has awesome legs but just for breeding purposes I am looking for a line with less thoroughbred-y traits (mind wise). I have also heard that the Last Detail line doesn't always have the best mind so if you know anything about them that would be great. 

Thank You!


----------

